
Bank of America Does Not Support Firefox - owenshen24
https://www.bankofamerica.com/information/supported-browsers/?m=unsupportedBrowserType
======
inetsee
I'm confused. The page I landed on says that Bank of America supports Firefox
"51 and higher". I have Firefox 70.0 on Linux and I have no problems with Bank
of America's website.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
They probably overlooked it, got excited, and posted here lol.

